# Edinburgh coffee recommendations?



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Off to Auld Reakie on the 18th for the weekend (Sat morning to Sun evening), anyone recommend places for good coffee? Anywhere sell fresh roasted beans? (have to bring something back lol).

We'll be staying near the Haymarket/Cowgate (Richmond Place) if that helps?

thought I'd ask in advance - ta


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Check out Artisan roast, nice beans from there, a couple of new coffee shops just opened too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

few places worth checking out on thus thread

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?13309-Edinburgh-day-out&highlight=edinburgh


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

mremanxx said:


> Check out Artisan roast, nice beans from there, a couple of new coffee shops just opened too.


Just spent a while on their website - looks good and not too far from us either.. Just got to find out if they have tea for herself lol


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> few places worth checking out on thus thread
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?13309-Edinburgh-day-out&highlight=edinburgh


Cheers Bootsy, having a read through that lot now.. btw, might bump into you when I'm there...


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Machina is just round corner from grass market you will have to call in there


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Cheers Bootsy, having a read through that lot now.. btw, might bump into you when I'm there...


More likely jeebsy...im no jock


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> More likely jeebsy...im no jock


Difference between Edinburgh and Glasgow is that when you hear a gunshot it's 1 o'clock in Edinburgh..


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Machina Espresso definitely if you're in that part of town (or even if not, really).

I also like Wellington Coffee (for the coffee and the scones) if you like Square Mile's offerings.

Finally, Artisan Roast, who pull shots on a Kees van der Westen lever in their (original) Broughton St location (if I remember correctly). They roast their own beans and you can buy them there.

The latter two are a short walk apart.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Cannot believe no one has mentioned Brew Lab, it's a must visit. Best brewed and still my go to coffee shop in town.

Machina is good, as is Wellingtons and Artisans. Loads of great independents in Edinburgh now


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Well I think that's more than enough to be going on with - Artisans website does say it still uses the Kees (and their beans look good so might order a bag to pick up), will check Machina out as well. Brew Lab is literally a stones throw from where we'll be... Got a busy weekend so it'll be 'Oh, lets have a wander down here to see what's what.... Hmm, I fancy a cuppa... That's handy, a lovely looking coffee shop'


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Can't remember what they afre called but they do a bag with a picture of Darth Vader on the bag, really nice in a flat white.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

It was either Bonanza or San Augustin, can't see them on the web site anymore so may not be available


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Fortitiude


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Edinburgh has plenty of excellent coffee shops - Brew Lab does excellent pour over as well as espresso.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Or you could travel through to Glasgow(just don't repeat your joke) and try It All Started here....Partick Farmers market. (just noticed wrong week)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Edit: I'm a tube


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

See above


----------



## squiggs1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll second Fortitude if you venture up that way


----------



## Garry (May 16, 2013)

gotta 3rd Fortitude on york place it's a good walking distance from artisan


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

I've been a bit too busy to go to brew lab recently but its next on my list.

I've been going to machina espresso. They like their coffees bright. If thats your sort of thing, you'll love it there.

I've gone to cult espresso quite a few times. They mix their coffees up a bit and I quite like chilling out and chatting to the guys while I work for half a day on my iPad.

If Im going out to the coast at north berwick, steampunk is a roasters and coffee shop who also do rather nice bacon toasties. Their house blend, velos, changed recently. Apparently its still the same beans but it changed from something nice and smooth to something with an incredible treacle punch.

There are a few other places on my list of places I intend on going to, I'll write back when I have more time.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Velos was what I had when went to machina- gorgeous blend! Tiger stripes was what I brought home, I think it was slightly nicer than velos. Was before I started really thinking about flavours so I cant recall notes; exceptional coffee will have to do!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks, I think I've got a good list to choose from now.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

So far..

Brew Lab (2 flat whites with both available coffees, an SO and a blend for milk) plus a big slice of carrot and fruit cake









Fortitude for a lovely flat white and bought some beans..

(posted pics on Facebook coffee forums page)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dont miss the opportunity to try a good espresso or brewed while you have the chance


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Just on the train back from Edinburgh myself! Only just seen this, and pleased to report that I tried Artisan (two branches) and Wellington. All outstanding. Bought some beans to bring home too


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

I went to try out Brew Lab last week but they were closed due to a wedding so tried a cafe round the corner 'Black Medicine Coffee Co.'...When asked what beans they use I was told 'I don't know' and then asked what they class as a double and single they said we just pull a double for 35 seconds.....but she didn't understand when asked about weights.

Definately one to avoid in my opinion.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

bagpuss said:


> Just on the train back from Edinburgh myself! Only just seen this, and pleased to report that I tried Artisan (two branches) and Wellington. All outstanding. Bought some beans to bring home too


Not on the 17.05 train were you?

Went to Wellingtons this afternoon, Artisans this morning.

Had an espresso at Wellingtons (as well as a flat white).

Didn't manage Machina but will be going there next time we're up there. Brought 3 bags of beans home, Round Hill Spring from Fortitude and Farami & Janszoon from Artisans.. That with the Ethiopian Yirgacheff and Kenyan AB Bora Estate from YCE means I won't have to look another supermarket bean in the face.. Boy am I going to be awake


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

trebor127 said:


> I went to try out Brew Lab last week but they were closed due to a wedding so tried a cafe round the corner 'Black Medicine Coffee Co.'...When asked what beans they use I was told 'I don't know' and then asked what they class as a double and single they said we just pull a double for 35 seconds.....but she didn't understand when asked about weights.
> 
> Definately one to avoid in my opinion.


Certainly know about weighing at Fortitude..










And just look at this mechanical porn at Artisans... Ooo shiny levers...


----------



## pangol1n (Mar 13, 2015)

I'd second Cult Espresso on Buccleuch Street - really nice atmosphere, fantastic coffee from their Kees Van Der Westen Mirage, and have been using Horsham Coffee Roasters recently. Would definitely recommend.


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Not on the 17.05 train were you?
> 
> Went to Wellingtons this afternoon, Artisans this morning.
> 
> ...


Nope, I was on the 16.20! Seems like ages ago now.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

It seems like a lot of these places are still open. Just wondering if there any new contenders to the Edinburgh throne that people would recommend? Not visiting for a couple of months yet though...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Brewlab was still focused on quality a month or two ago


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

I live in Edinburgh and you're never too far away from decent coffee. This website does reviews on coffee shops in Edinburgh, Glasgow and the rest of Scotland: http://edinburghcoffeelovers.blogspot.co.uk/.

My biased list of the best of the best is Cult Espresso (espresso, aeropress, kalita), Filament (espresso, aeropress), Brew Lab (espresso, kalita), Machina Espresso (espresso, batch brew), Cairngorm Coffee (espresso, kalita, batch brew), Lowdown (espresso, kalita), Fortitude (espresso, kalita), Baba Budan (espresso, batch brew) and Artisan Roast (espresso, v60).

(By espresso I mean espresso based drinks e.g. espresso, flat white, latte etc.)


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

I'd add Williams & Johnson in Leith and The Milkman at Cockburn Street. There are now two branches of Machina, Filament and Cairngorm. The app recommended by @Elcee will help you find them all. W&J, Filament, Machina and Fortitude are all roasting too so if you want to take home some beans you'll be spoiled for choice.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mainly replying to push this up me list in the threads. Happy to finally be on the way to try some of these


----------

